# Suche Tut wie ich ModRewrite installiere



## deinpapa (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Ich suche ein TuT wo beschrieben ist wie ich auf einen WebServer ModRewrite installier und wo ich die nötigen daten dafür her kriege.

Es wer sehr nett wenn mir einer paar Links posten könnte.


Ich habe schon gegoogeld und auch hier die such funktion benutzt aber habe nichts finden können nur wie ich es der Web-Seite einrichte mit dem .HTACCESS

Ich danke schon mal im voraus.

PS: Kann sein das ich die nächsten tage nicht on bin.


----------



## deinpapa (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute.


Na kann mir nimand bei diesem Problem helfen oder einen Tip geben ?


----------



## Flex (6. Juni 2007)

http://www.modrewrite.de
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_rewrite.html


----------



## KD3 (6. Juni 2007)

@tutorials.de gibt es das auch 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/webse...u-mod_rewrite-ist-es-wie-funktioniert-es.html

MfG
KD3


----------

